# Anyone have any useful PDFs or links?



## Everymanalion (May 30, 2012)

Ranging from survival or SAS guidebooks to starting a self sustaining farm for a food source to hitchhiking/train riding "guides" and tips...i am looking to read something so anything is welcome links please!~!


----------



## Sc0ut (May 30, 2012)

heres one on how to make your own explosives http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...ncjICg&usg=AFQjCNHXCxcHaPtpa9uoKBUPXGuQtw0n7g


----------

